

What every developer needs to know about Ubuntu Upstart - hdeshev
http://stackful.io/blog/what-every-developer-needs-to-know-about-ubuntu-upstart/

======
stanislav0
I use monit [1] for that. What advantages does Upstart have over monit?

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monit>

